# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Casualty announces winners of groundbreaking new scheme

## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cas...orkers-scheme/


Casualty has revealed three new frontline workers joining the show as part of a groundbreaking scheme.

Last year, BBC Writersroom announced it would take submissions from aspiring writers with real-world medical experience who wanted to join the Casualty writing team for the show's 35th anniversary celebrations.

This was the first opportunity of its kind in 20 years for the award-winning medical drama and was designed to continue to reflect real-life experiences facing the NHS in this world of COVID-19.

Three writers have been chosen based on their submissions, starting with Samantha Bacchus. Samantha has more than 15 years' experience working in respiratory, maternity, A+E wards as an Auxiliary Nurse and a Staff Nurse.

Samantha has since moved on to become a full-time novelist, after also working as an Offending Behaviour Programme Facilitator in the prison service.

Also joining the team will be Laura Griffiths and Chris Griffiths. Laura is an NHS staffer for over 33 years and a District Nurse, while Chris has worked as a paramedic, Anaesthetic Practitioner and a Resuscitation Team Member.

The trio will be integrated into the Casualty writing team to help shadow scripts as well as develop upcoming storylines that viewers will be seeing.

Casualty script producer Sarah Beeson shared this exciting news today (April 14): "We were hugely impressed by the standard of all the applications, but Samantha, Chris and Laura really stood out to us with their authentic creative ambition and clear passion for Casualty.

"We are extremely excited to now be working with them on their shadow scripts, and look forward to developing them as future Casualty writers while learning from their fascinating true life experiences."

Casualty remains a central component of the BBC as the organisation celebrates its centenary later this year. Throughout its 35 years on the air, the series has won four National Television Awards and Royal Television Society Awards.

Casualty airs on Saturdays on BBC One and streams on BBC iPlayer.

----------

